# Yay sooo excited



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Sooo back in early June we had one of our girls kid with twins. One boy and one girl...couple hours later after she had them I went to do nightly checks before bed and couldn't find the girl...Then saw our chow mix dog (who is now gone) with her in his mouth. The head was missing  ..needless to say she was dead. 

Sooo after much consideration we have decided to get a LGD. We are suppose to get a GP tomorrow or tuesday. I am soo excited I can't wait till he gets here! My sister in law is heading to pick him up one day after she gets off of work. I was hoping she would bring today to my father in law for fathers day, but doesn't seem that way....

I can't wait...I have read everything out there about only letting them be with bigger goats under supervision...I already have his pen set up. He will be in a pen next to the goats unless I can be with him of course. His pen is right next to it where they can sniff each other, but still go away if they choose. Will be giving goats treats when pup is with them so they associate him with good stuff  And next year will let him be with me during kiddings to see how he does. I do realize they aren't adults till 2 years old. And will not leave him unsupervised until I feel I can completely trust him when he is out of puppy phase. Anything else I need to know? 

Next year we will be getting a female pup (fixing both of course)...two pups equals double trouble so we are gonna space the pups 12-18 months apart. I can't wait till he gets here! I know not to bring him in house keep him in his pen, and don't love on him a simple pat works, teach him basic commands stuff like that. 

Really I just wanted to say how excited I am that we are finally gonna have a working dog in 2 years. Training is everything. I also realize they are stubborn. Pics when he arrives of course! I'm hoping for tomorrow as I have been excited since friday morning about him coming to our farm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you have it all covered....I am happy for you... :hi5: 

One thing to remember... they must not play with the goats what so ever.... :wink:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have done my research...yes, playing with goats is a DEFINITE no-no


I do have a question though...is it better to take the puppy to the dog park once a week to meet new people and stuff, or is it better to not socialize the dog like that? I realize he is not a pet, but some people say to socialize it and others say not to. I just want a good goat guardian against any threats to our goats


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have never had one but I have heard people say if they are too social they will not know whether to protect the goats from a human or dog trying to hurt the goats. Can't remember who it was but someone had a LGD that stood and let the family dog attack a goat through the fence because it was so used to it. Just didn't now if he should protect her leave the goat or start a fight with the dog.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say if you are raising a pet that you want to be social and accepting of people and other dogs then socializing is VERY important. 

If this is to be a LGD I wouldn't do more socialization than with family and people you want the dog to know and trust and of course all the farm animals. I would help the dog understand his/her job by never having the dog leave the property and be wary of strangers unless they are with you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have done my research...yes, playing with goats is a DEFINITE no-no
> 
> I do have a question though...is it better to take the puppy to the dog park once a week to meet new people and stuff, or is it better to not socialize the dog like that? I realize he is not a pet, but some people say to socialize it and others say not to. I just want a good goat guardian against any threats to our goats


 :wink:

With LGD's... it is usually keep them with the goats at all times.... you want them to know... that ..it is their job....and they must be there with them at all times...
You don't want the dog to be friendly with everyone...as it will only lead to someone just walking in at your place and helping themselves to whatever they want ..... Socializing with family members and those you trust is the best way..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations! We got an LGD in April (she was 12 weeks old then) for our boer goats. She is a great dog in most respects, and its amazing how their instincts to protect are there even at such a young age. I think she will grow up to be awesome. I do, however, STILL have a problem with her "playing" with my doe. Poor goat always has wet slobbery legs! She doesn't draw blood, just puppy chews and chases her.

I have tried reprimanding her with a pop on the nose, a stern NO, and have now resorted to muzzling her for 20 minutes when I catch her chasing and playing with her. I hope you don't have this problem! If anyone has a suggestion for me, and others who may run into this, please advise!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

HE IS COMING HOME TODAY!!! I have to meet my sister in law tonight when she gets home and pick him up  Pics when he is home...4 hours and counting :greengrin: 

These dogs have always amazed me with things they do....our neighbors have two that live with alpacas and they are amazing..friendly when owner around, protective when not of course.

Yes I have talked with a friend and decided that he will not leave the property until time to be neutered....I stay at home taking care of the farm while my hubby works so I will be here most of the time during the weeks to help him get use to goats and train him how he should be trained...

YAY! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Post photos when you get him and get a chance. :wink:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm hoping to get a LGD here pretty soon too. We're looking at Maremmas, but GPs sure are cool too. I can't wait to see pictures!
GoatgirlzCA, I read somewhere that if nothing else is working you should spit in their mouth... Not sure why it works, but from what I've read its very effective. Good luck!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well turns out he was out of males, so we got a girl..pics posted in another post...she is amazing!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Spitting in their mouth? Ewww - but I am getting desperate so I might try it! 

Congratulations again on your new puppy


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have never heard of spitting in a dogs mouth. I can't imagine how that would be effective for anything. Dogs don't rationalize things like people if you see the dog nipping at the goat sand go get him and spit in his mouth he will never be able to associate that as a punishment because he was harassing the goat. 

The issue of the dog bugging the goat has to be stopped now. Is the dog loose with the goats all the time or just when you are there? What sort of training are you doing now? Food, correction, elec collar?


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

From what I read, spitting in their mouth shows them your dominince, so they respect your commands more. I have no personal experience with it and I don't think I would try it unless I was pretty desperate. Many people on the forum I read it on swore by it though. So, I don't know, but I just thought I would put it out there...


----------

